# REQ UConnect Activation



## RTan3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I have the 6 disc REQ radio in my Routan which has the Uconnect buttons but I get a message that says Uconnect not available. After considerable research I found that it is possible to activate this on the REN models but does anyone know if there is a way I can activate the Uconnect on the REQ model?


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: REQ UConnect Activation (RTan3)*

With the REQ, unless your vehicle was specified to have Uconnect on the dealer itemization, you do not have it. Your radiomay be Uconnect-ready. If so, you would need to buy a uconnect module and harness kit. Easy to install. Check my posts in the MyGig/JoyBox Upgrading post for further resources and website information to confirm. MrCD1(eBay) is a good resource, as is the unofficial MyGig forum. Either one could answer your question.


_Modified by Whataguy at 3:08 AM 8-2-2009_


----------



## RTan3 (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: REQ UConnect Activation (Whataguy)*

Thank you for the post. It didn't make sense to me that everything would be there but just not activated but I was still hoping.... I will check out the sources you mentioned but I did found the part on the mopar website for $275 so I'm hoping MrCD1 will have a better price. I noticed you installed the REN. Did you add the rear monitors too? I am curious if it is easy to add them. We have the SE Routan so the ceiling compartments are there for the monitors. 
Thanks again,
Chris


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: REQ UConnect Activation (RTan3)*

I was considering a REN, but bought a RER (NAV) afterwards for US$650 on eBay - a lucky steal. Most RERs are selling for around $1100 used, but some better deals can be found there. You can buy a MyGig REN for about US$400 in excellent shape on eBay. Remember however the MyGig for VW have one specific difference (only) - a red glow on the buttons (at night) - making it a little rarer. But this may not be such a big deal if one is not affected by it, as the Routan main guages are Chrysler blue and this matches the Chrysler MyGigs blue glow. 
There is one person selling a VW REN in this forum.
I had the OEM VES Entertainment 1 when I bought the car - one DVD screen in the back between rows 1 and 2. You can add one of two DVD screens, as it sounds like you are aware of this. Here is a VW parts list (from a dealer in Alberta) for the Routan that may provide you with some part numbers http://www.fifthavevw.com/pdf/parts/Routan.pdf. I have not searched for these on eBay or elsewhere, so I am not familiar on how easy it is to install these. Google "adding DVD on Caravan (or) Town and Country" to start your research.


_Modified by Whataguy at 8:34 PM 8-2-2009_


----------

